# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Heeft light frisdrank intake, meetellen voor je aanbevolen dagelijkse inname van wate

## Kimjohn8496

Hey guys. Ik ben op dit moment last van veel water vasthouden. Het wordt aanbevolen om tenminste 3 liter water per dag drinken.
Op dit moment ben ik drink ongeveer 0,5-1 liter waarde van thee op een dag.
En over 1,5 liter crystal clear.And ongeveer een halve liter water.
Dat doen de thee, en kristalheldere tellen mee voor de dagelijkse inname van water of moet ik echt nodig om dat 3 liter gewoon water drinken?
Ik ben wanhopig om zich te ontdoen van dit water gewicht.

Thank u guys voor ur ideeën.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

eum bij mij is het altijd zo verteld dat ik 3liter vocht moet drinken: thee, water, sap, koffie en dat soort dingen,,, dus ik denk datje je geen zorgen moet maken! btw je drinkt op een dag echt meer dan dat ik het doe :Wink:  Was je al bij de huisarts geweest????

----------

